# Injen Intake Q



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey i was wondering if anyone else who has ordered the injen intake for our car has had a problem with the rubber bolt that attaches it to the car breaking in half? if so how did you fix the problem and where did you get it? im not looking for duck tape and zip tie answers.


----------



## bigballer954life (Dec 1, 2007)

jasonsBLKser said:


> Hey i was wondering if anyone else who has ordered the injen intake for our car has had a problem with the rubber bolt that attaches it to the car breaking in half? if so how did you fix the problem and where did you get it? im not looking for duck tape and zip tie answers.


yeah mine ripped in half u can ether get a new one from injen or just gorilla glue i did both i ordered it it took about two weeks in that time period it was glued it stayed on preay good p.s im loven the intake


----------

